# Putting tabs on various codes



## beagleboy (Mar 7, 2013)

Guys,

April PE is almost there and there are many codes and books to refer to. We all tab our books and codes to save time during exam. Sky is the limit for that. However, which would be important topics which need to be tabbed? Any advice from PE-experienced people?

Appreciate your help..!


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 7, 2013)

I tabbed major chapters that I knew would be referenced from the practice problems. I also tabbed some of the reference tables in the various codes so that I could get to them quickly. Again, this was based on the practice problems that I had worked through.

Tab away, but it is best that the tabs reference the practice problems that you have performed thus far. Sometimes over-tabbing can get in the way, but it can help you remember where things are in what book while at the exam.

If you label the tabs with the chapter number or a topic name, it helps out instead of trying different tabs to get what subject matter you are looking for.

HTH &amp; good luck on the exam.


----------



## beagleboy (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks...that was quite insightful..!


----------



## MWC PE (Mar 11, 2013)

I think that its easy to have too many tabs. You see something while reviewing and think it is important and tab it. Really though, if you've studied enough you probably already know where most of the important things are located. In that case a few minimal tabs to help find the beginning of chaptera are probably going to be more helpful than a million tabs for every single equation in the book.


----------

